# Black Spots?



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Could you see the end of his tail? He has black spots there, and some on his body, head. Is this a disease?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like coloration, thats all.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> Ya. same here. is this new? has your fish just gotten this black dot?


It's not just one dot it's a bunch of little ones it just looks like one because he kept on moving.


----------

